# Hep C Deportation



## Dawn A (Dec 5, 2008)

I haven't been able to find any final answer on how the government is handling residents that have Hep C. If you have Hep C will you be deported? Will it depend on the job? (hospital, food workers?) Viral count? etc.


----------



## jatwani (Dec 14, 2008)

Dawn A said:


> I haven't been able to find any final answer on how the government is handling residents that have Hep C. If you have Hep C will you be deported? Will it depend on the job? (hospital, food workers?) Viral count? etc.


Hi Dawn, 

In the UAE there is no clear rule differentiating patients suffering from communicable diseases or even depending on the blood count. Here is an article that was issued last year in the local newspaper on the confusion in the minds of people who have contracted Hep C. Gulfnews: Future of Hepatitis C patients in UAE hangs in 'ministerial' balance

Good luck.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Dawn A said:


> I haven't been able to find any final answer on how the government is handling residents that have Hep C. If you have Hep C will you be deported? Will it depend on the job? (hospital, food workers?) Viral count? etc.


Sorry for not viewing your query.

All expatriates must undertake a government-controlled medical examination prior to the issue of a work residence visa. The examination includes a general health check to look for serious infectious diseases and infirmities, but especially for HIV and AIDS., TB, Hepatitis.


As soon it is reveled that applicant is infected by any of the disease as stated, Hospital will inform the local police immediately. Police will arrive and take the applicant to special isolated cells. Company will arrange the return ticket for the worker and immigration department will deport the worker.

No one is allowed to meet the worker in special cell except for PRO in very special case.


----------



## jatwani (Dec 14, 2008)

Sumair said:


> Sorry for not viewing your query.
> 
> All expatriates must undertake a government-controlled medical examination prior to the issue of a work residence visa. The examination includes a general health check to look for serious infectious diseases and infirmities, but especially for HIV and AIDS., TB, Hepatitis.
> 
> ...


I dont think that is the case always, individuals who have contracted Hep C are out and about in Dubai, what is your source?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I dont believe Hep C is a deportable illness at this stage , but plans are made for treatment etc.

At this stage, TB, HIV and Hep B are deportable.
Once medical is completed for residency, and a positive test comes back for any of the above 3, then, yes, you are deported.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

jatwani said:


> I dont think that is the case always, individuals who have contracted Hep C are out and about in Dubai, what is your source?


Dear Members , I presumed that the questioner is a new entrant in UAE , and will go for medical examination.

You can bifurcate the Hepatitis C case in two categories:
A new entrant or old entrant.

A new entrant , he will be deported and there is no second thought, even in some cases where Govt require medical examination in home country and a person is having Hepatitis C , visa will not be granted.

Old Entrant : Not yet decided by the Government as general rule.


For reference 

" Effective July 1, 2008, the UAE Federal Law No. 7/2008 mandated that people renewing/applying for a residence or employment visa will have to undergo a number of medical fitness screenings for diseases including HIV, Hepatitis B and C, Tuberculosis, Syphilis, Leprosy and chest X-ray. Vaccination for Hepatitis B has also been made compulsory. The first dose of the Hepatitis vaccine will be administered on the day of the medical fitness screening, while the other two required doses will be administered free of charge over a period of six months. However, if a person is found unfit and suffering from any of these diseases, he or she is likely to be deported." Source 2008 Employee Handbook Abu Dhabi


The wording of decree ( law) " In the case of Hepatitis C test, the decree calls for more technical studies on the disease before a final decision would be taken"



For all practical reasons the new entrant will be deported except for some cases( which includes prior approvals / nationality etc.)


Best Regards


Note : I am 100% agree with 'Jatwani' regarding " I dont think that is the case always".


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Gulf News
Published: April 20, 2008, 23:50

Dubai: The UAE has added blood-borne disease hepatitis C to the list of deportable diseases, which includes HIV, tuberculosis and hepatitis B, effective July 1.

The Cabinet recently approved including the new test for expatriates applying for residency and labour visas. The decision applies to the Health Ministry, and the health authorities of Abu Dhabi and Dubai.

Dr Ali Al Marzouqi, Director of General and Public Health at Dubai Health Authority, told Gulf News he received the circular announcing the decision last week.

"It's for everyone - for new and renewing of visas. Anyone who tests positive for hepatitis C virus [HCV] will be deported," he said.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Dear Members, 

Please note that the said rule is in hold in Dubai , but applicable in Northern Emirates.

so my comments "
For all practical reasons the new entrant will be deported except for some cases( which includes prior approvals / nationality etc.)" will be taken for northern emirates entrants only.

Sorry for inconvenience.

Best Regards


----------



## Dawn A (Dec 5, 2008)

*Hep C*

Thank you all for your response,

It still seems confusing. In Dubai is this ruling active, or still under consideration? How does Nationality effect this decision?


----------



## Dawn A (Dec 5, 2008)

*Follow-up to Question on Hep C*

It still seems confusing. In Dubai is this ruling active, or still under consideration? How does Nationality effect this decision? 




Sumair said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Please note that the said rule is in hold in Dubai , but applicable in Northern Emirates.
> 
> ...


----------



## regina (May 10, 2009)

...and if i may ask, can any one deported for any of these illnesses ever come back into the country and under what circumstances?








sgilli3 said:


> I dont believe Hep C is a deportable illness at this stage , but plans are made for treatment etc.
> 
> At this stage, TB, HIV and Hep B are deportable.
> Once medical is completed for residency, and a positive test comes back for any of the above 3, then, yes, you are deported.


----------



## regina (May 10, 2009)

*Infectious diseases on the rise in Dubai?*

Is this point really true that infectious diseases like hepatitis and TB are on the rise in Dubai? I am wondering whether we are safe in the malls etc?


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

Just a quick update which may be of benefit to others; I went for my medical on thursday (new visa) to the JAFZA medical center and on the slip which I had, the listed tests were:

1) HIV Antibody / Antigen
2) Hepatitis Surface Antigen (HBsAg)
3) Syphilis Antibody (ELISA)
4) Chest X-Ray

So it seems that Hep C is not part of the screening procedure anymore. Anyone else care to share?


----------

